# 99 Year Old Couple Are Married for 81 Years



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2015)

This is what the gal says is their secret. 




> To Alice Rockey — a sharp, funny and occasionally ornery 99-year-old Olathe woman — the secret to the success of her 81-year marriage to husband Dale comes down to one simple thing.
> 
> This week at the two-room assisted living apartment she and her 99-year-old husband share, she summed it up this way:
> 
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2015)

My goodness...you can tell they must have had a very long happy marriage because neither of them look anywhere near a hundred years old do they?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 18, 2015)

No they don't!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

I imagine things have slowed down in the bedroom.  I know, I know....They look great and good for them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I imagine things have slowed down in the bedroom.  I know, I know....They look great and good for them.



You never know! He does have a glint in his eye!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> You never know! He does have a glint in his eye!



I know, I know....


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 18, 2015)

They look great for their age.


----------



## jujube (Feb 18, 2015)

They were going to get divorced but they're waiting for the kids to die (old joke).


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2015)

That is quite an accomplishment.


----------

